# mieux / meilleur



## Kari Nordmann

Bonsoir! 

Comment savoir quand utiliser mieux ou meilleur? Est-ce que quelqu'un a une bonne suggetion/regle?

Par exemple:

_Cette journee sera mieux/meilleur que hier  _

(on peut dire comme ca "...que hier"? Ca semble un peu bizarre... pas trop élégant peut-être )

Quand est-ce qu'on utilise meilleur (sauf "le meilleur")?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil bien / bon.


----------



## ShootingStar

Pour moi, voici le règle que j'utilise:

Mieux est adverbe (utilisé avec un verb)
Meilleur est adjective (utilisé avec un nom. n'oubliez pas l'accord!)

Je dirais:

"Cette journée sera mieux qu'hier"


----------



## Auryn

Excellent, ShootingStar, malheureusement l'exemple est incorrect 

"Cette journée sera meilleure qu'hier" ('meilleure' se rapporte au nom 'la journée').

"Il travaille mieux cette année" ('mieux' se rapporte au verbe 'travailler').


----------



## Kari Nordmann

Hmm... mais, je pourrais dire 

_Cette journée se passe mieux qu'hier_

??


----------



## Auryn

Oui, car ici l'adverbe 'mieux' se rapporte au verbe 'se passer'.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Dans quel cas est-ce qu'on utilise mieux ou meilleur?... Voici ces exemples:

ce qu'il y a *de mieux*

ce qu'il y a *de meilleur*




*MERCI D'AVANCE*


----------



## itka

bon ---> plus bon ---> *meilleur* : adjectif (modifie un nom)bien---> plus bien --*-> mieux  *: adverbe (modifie un verbe)_
Ce vin est bon.
Celui-là est meilleur !

Paul travaille bien.
Jean travaille mieux.

Ce qu'il y a de meilleur : _*ce* est un nom_
Ce qu'il y a de meilleur dans ce restaurant, c'est le vin.

ce qu'il y a de mieux : _*ce* est un verbe_
Ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire, c'est de dormir pour être en forme demain.

_


----------



## waggledook

Bon, je comprends que meilleur c'est adjectif comparatif ou superlatif, et mieux l'adverbe. Maintenant, dire que "ce" c'est un verbe n'a pas de sens pour moi. Bon je dirais aussi que ce n'est pas un nom. Pour ce que je sais, "ce" peut être un déterminant démonstratif ou un pronom démonstratif.

je suppose que dans la phrase, "Ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire, c'est de dormir pour être en forme demain", mieux modifie l'infinitif "faire". Cependant "Ce" est toujours pronom, équivalent à "la chose". Mais bon, peut-être que j'aurais mal compris?


----------



## itka

Tu as raison, je me suis mal exprimée.
Bien entendu, *ce* est toujours un pronom.

Ce que j'ai voulu dire :
Dans la phrase _"ce qu'il y a de meilleur"_ le pronom "ce" remplace un nom. 
Ici, le nom "vin" :
_Qu'est-ce qui est le meilleur, dans ce restaurant ?_
_*Ce* qu'il y a de meilleur dans ce restaurant, c'est le *vin*.
_
Par contre, dans la phrase suivante, le pronom "ce", cette chose qui est la meilleure à faire, est un verbe, _si je peux dire une horreur pareille !_

_Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire ?
__*Ce* qu'il y a de mieux à faire, c'est de *dormir* pour être en forme demain.

_Est-ce plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## Pierre Simon

«... que nous faut-il? Une honnête femme et une bonne ménagère. Où trouverais-je mieux que vous sous ces deux rapports?»
(_Dumas, Le Comte de Monte-Cristo_)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Ce qui me frappe ici est l'emploi de «_mieux_» plutôt que «_meilleure_».  Il me semblerait que les mots «_une autre femme_» sont sous-entendus ici, n'est-ce pas ?  Où trouverais-je [une autre femme] *meilleure* que vous ?  Ou me trompè-je ?

Comme d'habitude, merci d'avance


----------



## arundhati

Rien de choquant ici, la forme adverbiale est courante dans ce cas. Pas de "sous-entendu" _a prio_ri.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

_mieux_ est un adverbe. Ne pas le confondre avec _Meilleur_ qui est un adjectif.  Dumas a fait le choix de l'adverbe.

Il aurait, je pense, été possible d'utiliser _meilleure_ mais en précisant à quoi cet adjectif se rapportait comme dans :

_Où trouverais-je meilleure femme que vous sous ces deux rapports ?_
ou dans
_Où trouverais-je une meilleure que vous sous ces deux rapports ?_


----------



## Pierre Simon

Alors, si je vous ai bien compris,

Où mangerais-je mieux que ce repas ?
Où mangerais-je un meilleur que ce repas ?
Où mangerais-je un meilleur repas que celui ci ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui !

_Où mangerais-je mieux que ce repas_ ? OUI
_Où mangerais-je un meilleur repas que celui ci ?_ OUI
_Où mangerais-je un meilleur que ce repas_ OUI mais sonne bizarrement, plutôt _Ce repas,_ o_ù en mangerais-je un meilleur ?_ 
Cette tournure ne sonne bien qu'avec moi, toi, lui ... ou le tien, le mien ...

_Où en mangerais-je un meilleur que le tien ?_ OUI
_Où en mangerais-je un meilleur que vous ?_ OUI


----------



## Chimel

Pierre Simon said:


> Où mangerais-je mieux que ce repas ?


Peut-être grammaticalement correct, mais peu naturel. On attendrait plutôt: "Où mangerais-je mieux qu'ici?"

J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi "Où trouverais-je mieux que vous?" passe mieux que "Où mangerais-je mieux que ce repas?", mais je ne vois pas d'explication immédiate.


----------



## itka

Je suis comme toi, Chimel. "_Le repas_" me chiffonne ! 
Je crois que l'anomalie vient de la conjonction de "où" et du verbe _manger_ puisqu'il suffit de dire : "_Où trouverai-je mieux que ce repas ?_" pour que ça passe... mais je n'arrive pas à voir la différence entre "manger" et "trouver"...
Qui a une bonne idée ?


----------



## Chimel

itka said:


> Je crois que l'anomalie vient de la conjonction de "où" et du verbe _manger_ puisqu'il suffit de dire : "_Où trouverai-je mieux que ce repas ?_" pour que ça passe...


Et "_Où mangerais-je mieux que vous ?_".. 

Non, sérieusement, il faut peut-être simplement constater que _mieux que_ + substantif (ou pronom) ne se construit pas - en tout cas, de manière naturelle - avec tous les verbes qui admettent ce même complément sans _mieux_.

Concrètement (ce sera plus clair...):

Trouver un appartement -> j'ai trouvé mieux que cet appartement
Voir un film -> j'ai déjà vu mieux que ce film [ou bien non? Tu le dirais?]

mais
Boire du vin -> pas: Je n'ai jamais bu mieux que ce vin*
Ecrire un livre -> pas: Il a déjà écrit mieux que ce livre*
Visiter un musée -> pas: As-tu déjà visité mieux que ce musée?*

La question deviendrait alors: y a-t-il un trait commun entre les verbes de la première et de la seconde catégorie?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



itka said:


> Je suis comme toi, Chimel. "_Le repas_" me chiffonne !
> Je crois que l'anomalie vient de la conjonction de "où" et du verbe _manger_ puisqu'il suffit de dire : "_Où trouverai-je mieux que ce repas ?_" pour que ça passe... mais je n'arrive pas à voir la différence entre "manger" et "trouver"... [...]





Chimel said:


> Et "_Où mangerais-je mieux que vous ?_"..
> [...]


Euh... ça sonne bancal pour moi tout ça. Pourquoi ? Je ne sais ! 
Mais est-ce que ça ne viendrait pas du fait que si on voulait continuer la phrase avec le « repas » comme sujet on ne le pourrait pas ? (contrairement aux autres cas)

Et dans le cas du vin, j'en bois du meilleur, pas du mieux... (comme quand je fais un repas d'ailleurs !)


----------



## itka

> La question deviendrait alors: y a-t-il un trait commun entre les verbes de la première et de la seconde catégorie?


 Je pense qu'il faut chercher du côté de l'aspect.
Regarde ces deux phrases : 
J_e mange mieux ici.
Je trouve mieux ici._.. ?
Malgré la similitude des phrases, on voit bien que le comportement des deux verbes n'est pas le même... mais là, je suis trop fatiguée pour y voir clair !


----------



## tilt

Lacuzon said:


> _Où trouverais-je une meilleure que vous sous ces deux rapports ?_


Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que tu as oublié un mot, ici, et je suis étonné que personne n'y ait réagi !
Cette phrase est tout bonnement incorrecte, non ? 
D'ailleurs


Pierre Simon said:


> Où mangerais-je un meilleur que ce repas ?


ne passe pas mieux pour moi.

Dans ces deux cas, il manque un nom, ou au moins un pronom, pour accompagner l'adjectif _meilleur(e)_ :
_- Où *en *trouverais-je une meilleure que vous sous ces deux rapports ?
- Où mangerais-je un meilleur *repas *que celui-ci ?

_Ou alors, il faut supprimer l'article indéfini :
_- Où trouverais-je meilleure que vous sous ces deux rapports ?
- Où mangerais-je meilleur que ce repas ?
_


----------



## RaZias

J´ai déjà lu les autres threads et même comme ça j´ai trouvé des choses contraditoires.

Une chose est sûre:

"Meilleur" modifie un nom/substantif/pronom

"Mieux" modifie un verbe

-----------Situation 1

Pourquoi: Luc est mieux   comme ami.
Et pas:    Luc est meilleur comme ami. (?)

Est-ce que la chose a être modifié ce n´est pas le nom "Luc" ? 

J´ai lu que avec les verbes statifs ("être") on utilise "mieux", 
peut-être l´explication sera celle-la.

Mais après il a apparu la situation 2 que m´a laissé dans la confusion.

-----------Situation 2

Pourquoi: Cette loi est meilleure.
Et pas:    Cette loi est mieux.

"Meilleure" est à modifié le nom "loi"...mais et la relation avec le verbe statif ?
Cela ne obligerait pas à mettre "mieux" ?


----------



## pointvirgule

RaZias said:


> Luc est mieux   comme ami.
> Cette loi est mieux.


Dans ces exemples précis_, mieux_ est un adjectif. Il ne modifie pas le verbe, il a fonction d'attribut du sujet. _Mieux_ se rapporte à _Luc _et _loi _dans ces phrases.


----------



## Maître Capello

RaZias said:


> J´ai lu que avec les verbes statifs ("être") on utilise "mieux"


Ce n'est pas toujours le cas :

_Les fraises sont meilleures cette année que l'année passée._​_Le jus de pomme, c'est meilleur frais._​​En fait, dans ces cas-là, _mieux_ serait également possible, mais le sens serait différent.: avec _meilleur_, c'est avant tout une question de goût.; avec _mieux_, c'est plus général (aspect, conservation, etc.).



pointvirgule said:


> Dans ces exemples précis_, mieux_ est un adjectif.


Personnellement, je le considère plutôt comme un adverbe employé adjectivement. Mais bon, entre un adverbe et un adjectif invariable, ça ne change pas grand-chose pour ce qui est de l'accord.


----------



## Dominiekske

J'ai toujours des problèmes avec ça aussi. Je sais que "meilleur" est un adjectif et "mieux" est un adverbe, mais comme avec bon/bien, la règle ne semble pas s'appliquer toujours. Quelques exemples que j'ai trouvés:

C'est bien de s'amuser mais il faut aussi travailler.
Qu'est-ce qu'il est bien dans son dernier film!
C'est mieux que rien.
On sent qu'il est mieux dans sa peau.

Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui sache quand on utilise bien/mieux comme adjectif?


----------



## Nicomon

Retenons qu'en général *mieux *est le superlatif par comparaison de *bien*, et que *meilleur* va de pair avec *bon*.

_- Le café, c'est *bon*, mais le thé, c'est *meilleur*. 
- Le jazz, c'est *bien*, mais le classique, c'est *mieux.*_

*Bon* peut aussi avoir une valeur adverbiale, mais bon... ce serait l'objet d'un autre fil.


----------



## pointvirgule

Exemples de _mieux_ adjectif :
_J'ai de belles chemises pour le travail, mais j'en ai des mieux pour sortir.
Mon ex était gentille, mais aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré une fille bien mieux._


----------



## Brave Little Toaster

pointvirgule said:


> _J'ai de belles chemises pour le travail, mais j'en ai des mieux pour sortir._



Dans votre exemple, pourrait-on dire que "mieux" a un sens subtilement différent de "meilleur" ? C'est-à-dire que les chemises qui sont "mieux" pour sortir le sont en raison de leur style ou leur forme et conviendraient donc mieux à la situation, mais si l'on dit "j'en ai des meilleures", cela veut dire que ces chemises sont d'une meilleure qualité que les autres ?


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Brave Little Toaster, et bienvenue sur le forum 

Je ne sais pas ce que pointvirgule en pense, mais à mon avis, ton interprétation de « _mieux _» est juste.
Par contre dans le deuxième cas, je ne serais pas portée à dire « _meilleures_ », tout court. Je dirais comme tu as écrit... « _de meilleure qualité_ ».


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonsoir à tous,


moi, j'ai toujours dit: "Il est mieux de faire ceci que cela"

Mais je viens de voir quelqu'un écrire "Il est meilleur de faire..." ce que je considère comme faux.

Ces phrases sont-elles également admissibles l'une que l'autre?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous

Plus de deux années plus tard, je voudrais revisiter ce fil et, surtout, la réponse de Lacuzon


Lacuzon said:


> _Mieux_ est un adverbe. Ne pas le confondre avec _Meilleur_ qui est un adjectif.  Dumas a fait le choix de l'adverbe.



Est-ce que c'est vrai ?  Ne serait-il pas plus juste de dire que _'mieux'_ peut être soit un adverbe, soit un adjectif, et que dans la phrase citée, _'mieux'_ s'utilise comme adjectif, synonyme de '_meilleure_'  ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## Marie3933

itka said:


> Regarde ces deux phrases :
> J_e mange mieux ici.
> Je trouve mieux ici._.. ?
> Malgré la similitude des phrases, on voit bien que le comportement des deux verbes n'est pas le même...


 Une idée, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut:
Phrase 1
Je mange ici
-> je mange bien ici (adverbe qui modifie le sens du verbe manger, employé intransitivement; c. circ. de manière)
-> je mange mieux ici (idem: adverbe qui modifie le sens du verbe manger; c. circ. de manière)

Phrase 2
Je trouve ici*: phrase bancale. Trouver est transitif direct, il manque un COD.
-> Je trouve qqch de mieux ici (COD, valeur d'un syntagme nominal ou d'un pronom)
-> je trouve mieux ici (idem, COD).

Donc, ce qui différencierait (?) les deux phrases, ce serait la fonction grammaticale de "mieux".
Maintenant, il faudrait voir si ça peut expliquer le reste, mais il est tard...
À +


----------



## Marie3933

Pierre Simon said:


> «... que nous faut-il? Une honnête femme et une bonne ménagère. Où trouverais-je mieux que vous sous ces deux rapports?» (_Dumas, Le Comte de Monte-Cristo_)
> Ce qui me frappe ici est l'emploi de «_mieux_» plutôt que «_meilleure_». Il me semblerait que les mots «_une autre femme_» sont sous-entendus ici...


  Bonjour Pierre Simon, j’espère que cette phrase ne vous a pas tracassé pendant deux ans !
  À ce qui a été dit, on pourrait ajouter ceci :
  1. _mieux_ sans article ni déterminatif équivaut à un nom et signifie « chose meilleure » : Il y a mieux. On a fait mieux que cela (exemples de Grévisse). Donc, il n’y a pas lieu de sous-entendre un substantif.
  2. Si vous voulez employer « meilleur(e) » (adjectif), vous devez forcément ajouter un substantif (une femme/ une servante/ une épouse… meilleure que vous).



Lacuzon said:


> _mieux_ est un adverbe. Ne pas le confondre avec _Meilleur_ qui est un adjectif...





Pierre Simon said:


> Est-ce que c'est vrai ? Ne serait-il pas plus juste de dire que _'mieux'_ peut être soit un adverbe, soit un adjectif, et que dans la phrase citée, _'mieux'_ s'utilise comme adjectif, synonyme de '_meilleure_' ??


  Oui, _mieux_,  comparatif de _bien_, est adverbe et _meilleur_, comparatif de _bon,_ est adjectif. Toutefois, si _meilleur_ seul ne peut se comporter que comme adjectif (pour fonctionner comme un nom, il doit être précédé de l’article : que le meilleur gagne !), _mieux_, en revanche, peut se comporter et être considéré comme un nom : sans article, au sens de « chose meilleure », ou précédé d’un article : il y a du mieux. _Mieux_ peut également être pris comme un adjectif, lorsqu’il est attribut : cette robe est bien ; celle-ci est mieux. (cf. cette robe est belle). Mais il n’est pas synonyme de _meilleur_, comparatif de _bon_ : cette tarte n’est pas très bonne ; celle-ci est meilleure.

  Or, dans la phrase de Dumas, il faut un COD après trouver, donc un groupe nominal ou ce qui peut en tenir lieu.
  -> 2 possibilités : _mieux_ (nominal) ou nom + _meilleur_.
  Entre les 2, la première possibilité est la plus élégante, puisque la phrase comporte déjà 2 substantifs (_une honnête femme et une bonne ménagère_) et qu’il faut un terme neutre pour reprendre les deux concepts.


----------



## itka

Bonjour tout le monde, (et coucou, Pierre !)

Marie, je crois que, comme toujours, tu as trouvé la bonne explication !

Dans l'expression "trouver mieux", _mieux_ ne se comporte pas comme un adverbe (ni comme un adjectif), mais bien comme un substantif, COD de trouver.
On n'imagine pas qu'il y aurait un choix entre : _trouver rapidement, trouver facilement_ (c'est-à-dire trouver + adverbe) et trouver _mieux._
Par contre, le choix se fait bien entre : trouver _une ménagère_ / _une meilleure ménagère_ et trouver _mieux_.

Une grande part de la difficulté vient, à mon sens, du fait que le verbe "trouver" a deux sens différents qui n'admettent pas exactement le même type de complément :
1. _découvrir ce que l'on cherchait_ (c'est le sens qu'il a dans ce fil) et il est alors transitif, c'est-à-dire qu'il demande un COD (substantif, éventuellement accompagné d'un épithète).
_Je trouve un prof indulgent._
_Je trouve une bonne ménagère._

2. _juger_, et dans ce sens, il se comporte comme une copule et il est suivi d'un COD accompagné de son adjectif attribut.
_Je trouve le prof indulgent._
_Je trouve la ménagère bonne.
_
Et si on s'avise d'employer des comparatifs :
1. 
_Je trouve un prof plus indulgent.
Je trouve une meilleure ménagère._ (_mieux_ serait impossible, ici)
2.
_Je trouve le prof plus indulgent._
_Je trouve la ménagère meilleure. <---> Je la trouve meilleure / je la trouve mieux _(et_ mieux_, ici, peut être adjectif puisqu'il est attribut)

Etes-vous d'accord avec moi ?


----------



## Marie3933

Rebonjour à tous et à Itka en particulier!


itka said:


> Etes-vous d'accord avec moi ?


 En partie.
Tout à fait d’accord avec le premier paragraphe.
En ce qui concerne les deux constructions possibles (et donc, sens possibles) de « trouver », je ne suis pas sûre que cela joue un grand rôle. Certes, la nature et la fonction de _mieux_ dépendent de _trouver_ (sens 1 ou sens 2). Donc d’une certaine façon, j’en conviens, _trouver_ influence.
Mais si on remplace _trouver_ par un autre verbe (découvrir, connaître, rencontrer, dénicher, tomber sur, etc.) qui ne présente pas cette particularité (_trouver bien/mieux_), on se heurte au même « problème » (_mieux_ ou _meilleur_ ?) :
« Où pourrais-je rencontrer / connaître / tomber sur… mieux/meilleur* que vous… ? »

 Cette substitution m’amène d’ailleurs à penser que c’est la nature/l’emploi de _mieux_ (comme substantif) et non sa fonction (COD ou complément prépositionnel) qui est décisif pour faire le bon choix (_meilleur_ ne pouvant pas, seul, tenir lieu de substantif).

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## itka

Tu as raison, Marie ! Je voulais seulement souligner que ces deux sens du verbe trouver compliquaient les choses pour les étrangers.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pierre Simon said:


> Ne serait-il pas plus juste de dire que _'mieux'_ peut être soit un adverbe, soit un adjectif, et que dans la phrase citée, _'mieux'_ s'utilise comme adjectif, synonyme de '_meilleure_'  ??


Oui, il s'agit bien de _mieux_ adjectif. Qui commute d'ailleurs dans ce contexte avec d'autres adjectifs au comparatif (y compris avec _meilleur_) :

Dans la cour, un jour, deux garçons se lançaient des nombres à la figure, toujours plus grands ; chacun voulait aller plus loin que l'autre, trouver *plus grand* (J. Roubaud)
Son voisin sur le banc, dans notre petite communauté il ne passe pas inaperçu... c'est un nègre du plus beau noir... on ne doit pas trouver *plus foncé* parmi toutes les ethnies africaines. (A. Boudard)
J'ai connu à peu près tout ce qu'il y a d'exquis dans la vie. Pourtant je compte trouver *meilleur* encore. (Montherlant)
Je suis d'accord avec Marie3933 pour dire que ces adjectifs jouent le rôle du COD de _trouver_. D'autres verbes permettent la même construction : _Je n'ai pas plus rapide, Il y a plus extraordinaire encore, Essayons de faire plus court, plus simple._


----------



## Aoyama

Lacuzon said:


> _Où trouverais-je une meilleure que vous sous ces deux rapports ?_


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette phrase.
Il faudrait écrire : o_ù *en* trouverais-je une meilleure que vous sous ces deux rapports ? (_en = bien sûr "femme/maîtresse de maison").
Maintenant : _Où trouverais-je *meilleur* que vous sous ces deux rapports ? _doit être possible, avec "meilleur" sans e , "meilleur" étant pris ici comme un neutre (quelqu'un de meilleur, pas précisément une femme/maîtresse de maison ).


----------



## Marie3933

CapnPrep said:


> Oui, il s'agit bien de _mieux_ adjectif.
> Qui commute d'ailleurs dans ce contexte avec d'autres adjectifs au comparatif (y compris avec _meilleur _)


Ces affirmations vont à l'encontre de la grammaire et de la langue.
J'ai cité Grévisse avant, je citerai donc Robert (entrée "mieux"):


> *IV. Nominal
> *1.  (Sans article) Quelque chose  de mieux, une chose meilleure. _En attendant  mieux, je m'en contenterai. Vous ne trouverez pas mieux  sur le marché. Il y a mieux, mais c'est plus  cher. J'attendais, j'espérais mieux de lui. _Loc. verb. _Ne pas demander*  mieux._
> ▫ _Faute*  de mieux. « Le mets ne lui plut pas : il  s'attendait à mieux »_ (La Fontaine). _ Il a changé en mieux, à son  avantage._


----------



## CapnPrep

Marie3933 said:


> Ces affirmations vont à l'encontre de la grammaire et de la langue.


J'ai cité des exemples pour justifier mes affirmations. Peut-être  avez-vous omis de les lire. Dites-moi si vous les trouvez agrammaticaux, ou si vous pensez qu'ils appartiennent à une autre langue.

Je ne conteste pas que _mieux_ fonctionne ici « nominalement ». Mais il se trouve que tous les autres adjectifs peuvent le faire aussi dans ce contexte, avec le même sens : _trouver _[_plus _*Adj*] = « trouver qqch de plus *Adj*, en trouver (un/une) qui soit plus *Adj* ».


----------



## itka

Décidément quelque chose m'échappe dans cette construction ! 

Ce que dit CP semble correct (les exemples en tout cas le sont, bien sûr, sauf le dernier, discutable). Les autres adjectifs fonctionnent bien dans ce contexte, pourtant quelque chose me gêne dès qu'il s'agit de _mieux_ et de _meilleur._..
L'exemple tiré de Montherlant me semble vieilli et littéraire, (au contraire des autres) :_ Pourtant je compte trouver *meilleur* encore. _Je ne crois pas qu'on pourrait dire ça de nos jours.
Si je considère ces deux phrases :_
- Vous ne trouverez pas mieux !
- *vous ne trouverez pas meilleur ! _la seconde choque mes oreilles francophones, alors que la première est banale et courante. 
Je persiste à_ ressentir intuitivement _ce_ "mieux" _comme un nom et non comme un adjectif_,_ mais si tous les adjectifs (ou du moins les comparatifs) pouvaient fonctionner comme des noms, pourquoi _"meilleur"_ ne le pourrait-il pas ? (parce que, décidément, non, "meilleur" n'est pas/plus acceptable dans ce contexte...) 
Je n'y comprends rien, nous sommes d'accord ! Mais peut-être faut-il simplement admettre que "bon" et "bien" ainsi que leurs comparatifs se comportent différemment des autres adjectifs et adverbes ? "Meilleur" a peut-être été correct dans ce contexte, mais ne l'est plus ?  
Ces comparatifs particuliers, directement issus du latin, ont tendance à se comporter différemment des autres, il suffit d'observer "pis" et "pire" pour s'en convaincre...

Oui, d'accord, c'est une solution _ad hoc_ ! Désolée, je n'en ai pas d'autre !


----------



## Aoyama

itka said:


> Si je considère ces deux phrases :
> _- Vous ne trouverez pas mieux !
> - *vous ne trouverez pas meilleur ! _la seconde choque mes oreilles francophones, alors que la première est banale et courante.


Mais on doit aussi considérer que "meilleur" (bon) s'applique au goût, alors que "mieux" (bien) s'applique à l'aspect, la qualité.
_Vous ne trouverez pas mieux (comme hôtel, pour ce prix).
Vous ne trouverez pas meilleur (comme café, comme vin)_
meilleur sera invariable (on ne dirait pas "_vous ne trouverez pas meilleurs" [comme fruits])._


----------



## Marie3933

CapnPrep said:


> J'ai cité des exemples pour justifier mes affirmations (2). Peut-être  avez-vous omis de les lire. Dites-moi si vous les trouvez agrammaticaux, ou si vous pensez qu'ils appartiennent à une autre langue. (1)


 1. CapnPrep, j’ai lu ces phrases avec la plus grande attention et, puisque vous me posez la question, elles sont grammaticalement bien construites. Je partage cependant l’opinion d’Itka quant à celle de Montherlant (« me semble vieilli et littéraire », « Je ne crois pas qu'on pourrait dire ça de nos jours »).

  Il convient toutefois de préciser qu’elles comportent toutes un adjectif au comparatif :
  a. non lexicalisé sous cette forme (pas de sens particulier, pas d’emploi spécial attesté, pas de présence dans les dictionnaires) comme c’est le cas de _mieux_ nominal ;
b. se rapportant à un terme implicite: pour l’analyse logique, il conviendrait dans chacune de ces phrases de considérer un substantif sous-entendu* [un nombre (plus grand), du noir/un nègre (plus foncé), une solution/formule (plus rapide), un cas (plus extraordinaire)]. Mais vous-même vous en êtes rendu compte et en convenez, comme en témoigne cette analyse (c'est moi qui souligne.) :


CapnPrep said:


> _trouver _[_plus _*Adj*] = « trouver qqch de plus *Adj*, en trouver (un/une) qui soit plus *Adj* ».


*à l’exception de _faire plus court/plus simple_, où _court _et _simple_ sont employés adverbialement.

2. Hélas, on ne trouve parmi ces phrases aucun "exemple" justifiant vos affirmations (« il s'agit bien de _mieux_ adjectif ») de _mieux_ adjectif (c.q.f.d.).
Quitte à me répéter (voir post # 15), je me permettrai de suppléer à ce manque :exemples de mieux employé comme adjectif :
_I__l est mieux que son frère._
_Vous êtes mieux sans moustache._
_Parler est bien, se taire est mieux.
_​en espérant ainsi dissiper la confusion que le post # 22 aurait pu semer.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne peux m'empêcher de rajouter mon grain de sel, car j'ai encore  un autre avis , quoiqu'il rejoigne largement celui de CP. _Mieux_ est avant tout un adverbe, mais il joue parfois le rôle d'un adjectif ou d'un substantif.


Marie3933 said:


> 1. _mieux_ sans article ni déterminatif  équivaut à un nom et signifie « chose meilleure » : Il y a mieux. On a  fait mieux que cela (exemples de Grévisse). Donc, il n’y a pas lieu de  sous-entendre un substantif.



_Mieux_ adverbe est pourtant également sans article ni déterminatif (p.ex.: _Il écrit mieux que moi_).  Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne le considère certainement pas comme un nom dans les deux exemples que tu cites, mais comme un adjectif dans le premier (_Il y a mieux_), le substantif étant sous-entendu, et comme un adverbe dans le second (_On a fait mieux que cela_). (Au fait, il s'agit de _Grevisse_, sans accent. )



> il faut un COD après trouver, donc  un groupe nominal ou ce qui peut en tenir lieu. -> 2 possibilités : _mieux_ (nominal) ou nom + _meilleur_.





CapnPrep said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Marie3933 pour dire que ces adjectifs jouent le rôle du COD de _trouver_. D'autres verbes permettent la même construction : _Je n'ai pas plus rapide, Il y a plus extraordinaire encore, Essayons de faire plus court, plus simple._


Pour moi, il ne s'agit pas d'un COD, mais d'un adjectif attribut du COD, lequel COD est sous-entendu.


----------



## Marie3933

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne le considère certainement pas comme un nom dans les deux exemples  que tu cites, mais comme un adjectif dans le premier (_Il y a mieux_), le substantif étant sous-entendu, et comme un adverbe dans le second (_On a fait mieux que cela_).


MC, vous aussi allez à l'encontre de ce que les grammaires et dictionnaires disent. Après Grevisse et Robert, voici ce que le TLFI écrit:


> *C. *−[*Avec une valeur nominale neutre sans art.*]   *1.* Quelque chose de plus estimable. _Espérer, mériter mieux_.  _Nous  avez-vous trouvé la charrette requise et les boeufs demandés? − J'ai  trouvé mieux que cela, répondit-il d'un air parfaitement satisfait de  lui-même_ (Dumas père, _Monte-Cristo_, t.1, 1846, p.484). _Si  mes deux amis voulaient entrer au conseil comme ministres d'État sans  portefeuille, le Roi en serait charmé, promettant mieux pour la suite_ (Chateaubr., _Mém._, t.3, 1848, p.43). _Tu ne veux pas payer de ta personne (...) j'attendais mieux de toi_ (Gobineau, _Pléiades_, 1874, p.110). − _Expressions_ ♦ _Avoir mieux (que cela); avoir mieux à faire que de_ + inf. (v. _faire_1 II B 1). _Il y a mieux_.  _Méditation,  dévotion, tout cela leur paraît excellent. Il y a mieux néanmoins, il y  a la contemplation, et quand la grâce appelle à ce mieux, a-t-on le  droit d'hésiter? _(Bremond, _Hist. sent. relig._, t.4, 1920, p.570).  _Il n'y a pas mieux_.  _Quand on est gentille, avec ça... quand on est une belle femme, il n'y a pas mieux_ (Mirbeau, _Journal femme ch._, 1900, p.182).  Fam. _Il y a mieux mais c'est plus cher_.
> ♦ _Ne pas demander mieux_ _que de_ + inf. ou _que_ + sub. au subj. V. _demander_ II A 2 b.
> ♦ _Ne pas pouvoir dire mieux; disons mieux_.  _C'est  dans les notes relatives à l'enfance que nous trouverons le germe des  étranges rêveries de l'homme adulte, et, disons mieux, de son génie_ (Baudel., _Paradis artif._, 1860, p.443).  [Pour provoquer à la surenchère] _Qui dit mieux?_ _Moi, mes enfants, j'suis d'Clichy-la-Garenne! Qui dit mieux?_ (Barbusse, _Feu_, 1916, p.22).
> ♦ _On (ne) fait (pas) mieux_.  _− Elle est mignonne, ta femme? − On ne fait pas mieux_ (Benjamin, _Gaspard_, 1915, p.14).


J'ai bien d'autres grammaires allant dans ce sens, mais je crois que les autorités que j'ai citées sont suffisantes.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'analyse grammaticale est délicate dans ce cas et il est donc normal que diverses autorités considèrent _mieux_ différemment.

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'aimerais bien que vous nous donniez les références exactes de Grevisse; je ne trouve nulle trace de l'emploi nominal (sans article) de _mieux_ dans _Le Bon Usage_…


----------



## Marie3933

Voici : M. Grevisse, _Le bon usage_, 11e éd. (1980), p. 1014, nº 2058


> *Mieux*
> Il peut être :
> a) _Adverbe_, joint à un verbe ou à un participe : _Je connais _mieux_ mon sang, il sait _mieux_ son devoir_ (Corn., _Hor_., III, 6). […]
> 
> b) _Adjectif_ attribut ou complément d’un pronom neutre, quand il est dit de l’état de santé, de l’aspect physique ou moral, de l’état de fortune, des relations entre les personnes, d’un certain état de choses : _La fièvre l’a quitté, il est _mieux (Littré)_. – Ce jeune homme est  _mieux_ que son frère_ (Id.)._ – Il n’y a rien de _mieux, _rien n’est_ mieux_ que ce que vous dites _(Ac.)._ – Empereur, il voulut (…) / Quelque chose de _mieux (Hugo, _Crép., _II,1).
> 
> c) _Nominal_ lorsque, non précédé de l’article ni d’un déterminatif, il signifie « chose meilleure » : _Il s’attendait à_ mieux (La F., _F_., VII, 4)._ – Il y a_ mieux, _on a fait_ mieux _que cela_. – _Il était intelligent, lettré, sensible, qui_ mieux _est_ (G. Duhamel, _La Pesée des âmes_, p. 174).
> 
> d) _Nom_ quand il est précédé de l’article ou d’un déterminatif : _Le _mieux_ se maintient_ (Ac.). – _Il y a du_ mieux. – _Ce_ mieux _mensonger disparaissait_ (B. Constant, _Adolphe_, X).


cf. Hanse (encore une autorité) :


> mieux (adv.;n.m.)
> (n.m.)  Nominal, sans article (une chose meilleure): _Il s'attendait à mieux. J'espérais mieux. Il y a mieux. Faute de mieux. Je ne demande pas mieux qu'il s'en aille._


cf. Académie française, 9e éd. (1992- ) :


> _☆ _ *3. * Subst. Sans article. Une chose meilleure, une situation plus avantageuse, un sort plus enviable.  _J'espérais mieux, je m'attendais à mieux. Elle mérite mieux. J'ai mieux à faire que d'écouter ces balivernes. Qui dit mieux ? _ formule employée dans les enchères pour solliciter une offre supérieure à la précédente. Loc _. Faute de mieux, _ à défaut.  _Je m'en contenterai, faute de mieux. _ Loc. verb.  _Ne pas demander mieux, _ accepter volontiers, être tout disposé à.  _Il ne demandera pas mieux que de vous offrir son aide. • _ Précédé de l'article ou d'un déterminant. Amélioration d'un état, d'une  situation (se dit notamment de l'état de santé d'une personne).  _Il y a un mieux, un mieux sensible, un léger mieux. Aucun mieux depuis hier. • _ Prov.  _Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, _ on compromet souvent un résultat en cherchant à l'améliorer.


MC, il serait intéressant que vous nous donniez des références de grammairiens qui n'appliquent pas la même analyse.
En attendant, je pense que celle de Grevisse, de Hanse, du Robert, du TLFI et de l'Académie française devrait permettre aux non francophones de mieux comprendre l'emploi de mieux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est intéressant de noter que cet extrait ne figure plus dans les éditions suivantes du _Bon Usage_ (en tout cas ni dans la 13e ni dans la 14e qui est l'édition actuelle). Goosse, gendre et successeur de Grevisse, aurait-il un avis différent?

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'ai pas d'autre référence qu'une analyse syntaxique logique des expressions précitées.

_Il s'attendait à mieux. = Il s'attendait à *quelque chose de* mieux. _

Comme l'a très justement fait remarquer CP, on peut remplacer _mieux_ par d'autres adjectifs:

_Il s'attendait à plus difficile. ← Il s'attendait à quelque chose_ _de plus difficile._ (P.ex.: _L'examen s'avéra très simple. Il s'attendait à [un examen] plus difficile_.)


----------



## Marie3933

C’est une façon d’envisager les choses mais il convient, pour l’analyse logique, de considérer (comme vous le faites vous-même) un substantif (« un examen ») ou un pronom (« quelque chose ») sous-entendu.

Pour l’analyse, que chacun croie ce qu’il veut, comme Grevisse, Hanse, Robert, le TLFI, l’Académie française..., ou autrement ; chacun est libre.

Quoi qu’il en soit, dans la phrase qui nous intéresse

«... que nous faut-il? Une honnête femme et une bonne ménagère. Où trouverais-je *mieux que vous* sous ces deux rapports?» (_Dumas, Le Comte de Monte-Cristo_)​​on s’adresse à *une personne*, vraisemblablement à *une femme*. D’après votre interprétation, ça donnerait ceci :

Une honnête femme et une bonne ménagère. Où trouverais-je *quelque chose de mieux que vous*... ?*   ​​Mieux nominal a l'avantage d'être plus neutre, de pouvoir évoquer n'importe quel concept, et de se passer d'un substantif référent explicite (alors que mieux adjectif se rapporte à un substantif énoncé avant - ce n'est pas le cas ici - ou, en son absence, à « quelque chose »).


----------



## CapnPrep

Marie3933 said:


> D’après votre interprétation, ça donnerait ceci :
> Une honnête femme et une bonne ménagère. Où trouverais-je *quelque chose de mieux que vous*... ?*   ​


D'après la vôtre aussi , puisque vous citez les définitions du Robert (« *Quelque chose*  de mieux, *une chose* meilleure »), du TLFi (« *Quelque chose* de plus estimable »), de Grevisse (« *chose* meilleure »), de Hanse (*une chose* meilleure ») etc. On notera en passant que selon toutes ces définitions, l'emploi nominal de _mieux_ sous-entend un substantif (_une chose_) ou un pronom (_quelque chose_), ce qui n'est guère étonnant, étant donné que c'est une propriété générale partagée par tous les adjectifs substantivés.



Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, il ne s'agit pas d'un COD, mais d'un adjectif attribut du COD, lequel COD est sous-entendu.


L'invariabilité de l'adjectif (quand il s'agit d'un adjectif variable, bien entendu) et le sens de la construction semblent invalider cette analyse.

[_Cette chemise me serre un peu._]_ Je vais essayer de trouver plus grand. _
= _Je vais essayer de trouver _[_une plus grande chemise _/_ quelque chose de plus grand_]_. _(COD sans attribut)
≠  _Je vais essayer de trouver _[_plus grand(e)_] [_une (autre) chemise_ / _une chose _/ _quelque chose_]_._ (attribut du COD + COD)​


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> L'invariabilité de l'adjectif (quand il s'agit  d'un adjectif variable, bien entendu) et le sens de la construction  semblent invalider cette analyse.


Je me suis en effet mélangé les pinceaux pour ce qui est du sens; j'avais en fait à l'esprit un autre sens de _trouver_ qui n'est pas celui de la phrase de Dumas:

_Je trouve cette chemise plus grande que l'autre.
 Je trouve cette chemise mieux que l'autre._​


Marie3933 said:


> on s’adresse à *une personne*, vraisemblablement à *une femme*. D’après votre interprétation, ça donnerait ceci : Une honnête femme et une bonne ménagère. Où trouverais-je *quelque chose de mieux que vous*... ?


Quant à la phrase d'origine, je dirais qu'il s'agit d'un adjectif épithète qualifiant un substantif COD sous-entendu (_quelque chose, quelqu'un, personne_, etc.). Je n'ai jamais prétendu que ce devait impérativement être _quelque chose_… Mais je concède que cet adjectif sans substantif explicite peut être considéré comme jouant en quelque sorte le rôle de COD.

_Une honnête femme et une bonne ménagère. Où trouverais-je *personne/femme/quelqu'un de *mieux que vous… ?_


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Est-ce qu'on dit:  1) À mon avis, la vie serait *meilleure *sans mouches ou 2) À mon avis, la vie serait *mieux *sans mouches?  

Je sais que "meilleur(e)" est un adjectif et "mieux" un adverbe, mais ici je ne suis pas sûr lequel est juste.    Merci d'avance.


----------



## OLN

- _La vie serait meilleure sans mouches_. (comparatif de supériorité de l'adjectif _bonne_)
Paraphrase :_ La vie serait plus agréable sans mouches._

- _On vivrait mieux sans mouches._ (comparatif de supériorité de l'adverbe _bien_)


----------



## bearded

Bonjour

Dans un thread récent il y avait la suivante phrase, suggerée par une personne de langue espanole:
'' La ville est très bien placée en France: *le meilleur* est sa situation géographique ''.
Or, il me semble que ''le meilleur'' n'est pas tout-à-fait correcte dans ce cas.  J'aurais écrit ''le mieux c'est...''.
Ce superlatif relatif me parait juste en présence d'un substantif (la meilleure situation, le meilleur candidat, etc.),
mais dans le cas en question ne devrait-on employer le superlatif absolu ''le mieux''?

Par avance merci de vos opinions.


----------



## yannalan

"le meilleur est sa situation géographique "

Cette phrase me semble peu correcte, même si on mettait "le mieux " à la place. Mais attendez d'autres opinions


----------



## cesar dean orozco

Tu as eu une excellent note, c'est mieux qu'au dernier examen ou Tu as eu une excellent note, c'est meilleure qu'au dernier examen


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas il faut dire _mieux_ :

_C'est *mieux* qu'au dernier examen_.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour, dans ce cas précis faudrait-il dire c'est meilleur ou c'est mieux? pour moi c'est pas trop clair quand je dois utiliser l'un et l'autre...
"La campagne,* c'est meilleur* pour la santé".
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Ni l'un ni l'autre, à moins que vous ne précisiez par rapport à quoi d'autre c'est meilleur…

_Habiter à la campagne, c'est *meilleur* pour la santé qu'habiter en ville._


----------



## airinargent

Merci MC; Donc ce serait meilleur... mais pourquoi pas C'est mieux? J'ai toujours pensé que lorsqu'il y a le "Ce" (C'est) il fallait mettre mieux...: C'est mieux... 
Quand utiliser l'un et l'autre? Si vous pouvez me renseigner je vous en remercie car je ne comprends pas vraiment quand je dois utiliser "c'est mieux" et "c'est meilleur".
Merci d'avance


----------



## janpol

quelque chose de mieux que vous...
Ne pourrait-on pas remplacer "chose" par "un" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

airinargent said:


> Donc ce serait meilleur... mais pourquoi pas C'est mieux?


Parce que sans comparatif on dit _*bon* pour la santé_ et non pas _*bien* pour la santé_.


----------



## airinargent

Ah je comprends maintenant, donc ce "Ce" devant le verbe être n'a rien à voir et il faut se baser sur l'adjectif ou l'adverbe pour bon ou bien pour savoir ensuite si on utilise c'est meilleur ou c'est mieux...


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour

II me semble que "le mieux" et "le meilleur" sont les deux superlatifs 

Pourquoi on ne peut pas dire je vous souhaite* le mieux* pour la suite mais je vous souhaite le meilleur pour la suite.

Qu'est-ce que je n'ai pas compris 


Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Cora31

Bonjour, 

Il me semble que le "mieux" est un adverbe et le "meilleur" est un adjectif, et en effet tous les 2 sont des superlatifs. 
Dans tous les cas "je vous souhaite *le mieux*" ne s'emploie pas que ce soit à l'écrit ou à l'oral.

J'espère avoir aidé un petit peu ^^ 

Bonne journée


----------



## floralies

Je vous souhaite ce qu'il y a de mieux. 
Je vous souhaite le meilleur.


----------



## ldmhx

"Je pense qu'il sera meilleur s'il y a quelques parures.''

Dans cette phrase, l'emploi de "meilleur" est correct ou pas?  Moi, j'utilise plutôt mieux.

MERCI


----------



## nicduf

Tout dépend de ce que remplace"il".


----------



## ldmhx

c'était une phrase dans un dialogue.
la vendeuse: cette robe vous va bien. Et elle est à la mode cette année.
la cliente: Je pense qu'il sera meilleur s'il y a quelques parures.

Voilà, le contexte. Je pense que "il" soit plutôt le pronom impersonnel.

Merci de votre réponse!


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, ni _mieux_ ni _meilleur_ ne conviennent ici. On dira plutôt quelque chose du style :

_Je pense qu'elle sera *mise en valeur par* quelques parures_.
_Je pense qu'elle sera *encore plus belle avec* quelques parures_.

P.S.: Le premier pronom doit être féminin étant donné que _robe_ est féminin (_il_ → _elle_).


----------



## Mikamocha

Lequel est correct? Qui enseigne le mieux ou le meilleur? Moi, je pencherais vers _mieux_ mais mon logiciel de grammaire me contredit!  Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## k@t

Les deux. Ça dépend de ce que l'on veut dire.
Si on veut dire que le sujet (qui) est le meilleur enseignant > _qui enseigne le mieux_.
Si on veut dire que le sujet enseigne ce qu'il y a de mieux, de meilleur > _qui enseigne le meilleur_.


----------



## Mikamocha

Hmm..je vois. Mais non, on détermine qui est le meilleur enseignant alors il me semble que j'aie raison. Merci.


----------



## OLN

_Le meilleur _est un *nom* qui ne peut être que le COD du verbe_ enseigner.

Mieux _est l'*adverbe *qui modifie le verbe _enseigner _:
Il enseigne bien →  Il enseigne mieux que.. (comparatif) → Il enseigne le mieux (superlatif).​
Le plus naturel de dire _Qui est le meilleur enseignant ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Si on veut dire que le sujet enseigne ce qu'il y a de mieux, de meilleur > _qui enseigne le meilleur_.


Je ne dirais jamais une chose pareille en ce qui me concerne !

La seule solution naturelle pour moi est donc _qui enseigne le mieux_.


----------



## k@t

Je ne vois pas comment ces phrases peuvent commencer par une majuscule, partant difficile de savoir si le point est final ou juste « comme ça ».

On peut donc imaginer des choses du genre :
_… qui enseigne le meilleur de chaque discipline._

Par ailleurs, il existe des emplois absolus de « le meilleur ». Bref, il manque un peu de contexte.

Et puis sinon, il y a tellement de choses que je ne dis pas et qui pourtant sont correctes.


----------



## gstorto

Bonjour,

Je regardais la météo à côté d'un francophone et j'ai dit : "c'est meilleur qu'hier". Il m'a dit que "c'est mieux qu'hier" lui sonne plus correct, mais je n'ai pas trop compris pour quoi.
D'après ce que j'ai vu, comme meilleur est un adjectif, il est associé au pronom "ce", qui remplace "le temps" dans cette phrase. Également, mieux autant qu'adverbe est associé au verbe "être" de la phrase. Finalement, il y a vraiment une différence de sens ou même une erreur entre les deux phrases ?

Après, il m'a signalé que "meilleur" pourrait être utilisé dans la phrase "il fait meilleur", aussi pour parler du temps. Dans ce cas spécifique, la phrase est juste une ellipse de "il fait meilleur temps" ? Est-ce que le remplacement par "il fait mieux" modifie le sens de la phrase ou la rend incorrecte?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, pour parler du temps qu'il fait, on ne dira pas vraiment _c'est_, qui ne serait pas très naturel. Je dirais aussi _*Il fait* meilleur qu'hier_ comme on vous l'a suggéré. À noter qu'avec _c'est_, ce serait en effet _mieux_ qu'il conviendrait d'utiliser dans ce contexte et certainement pas _meilleur_. En revanche, toujours dans ce contexte, on ne dira en aucun cas _Il fait mieux_ .

En bref, s'il est question du temps qu'il fait :
_Il fait meilleur qu'hier._ 
_C'est mieux qu'hier._ () (correct, mais beaucoup moins naturel)
_C'est meilleur qu'hier._  (pas idiomatique)
_Il fait mieux qu'hier_.  (pas du tout idiomatique)


----------



## Egem

Bonjour, j’ai une question. 
*le metro, c’est ......que le bus,c’est plus rapide et plus confortable.*
Est-ce que je dois utiliser mieux ou meilleur? Et pourqoui?


----------



## Yendred

_mieux _est le comparatif de _bien _(= confortable, pratique, agréable)
_meilleur _est le comparatif de _bon _(= goûteux)

Comme je pense que vous ne mangez pas le métro :
_le métro, c’est *mieux *que le bus
_
Par contre :
_le chocolat, c'est *meilleur *que le café

_


----------



## friasc

J'ai du mal à saisir le sens de 'mieux' dans une phrase que j'ai entendue hier dans une émission humoristique : "J'habite Paris, ce qui me permet de me sentir supérieur aux gens qui habitent dans les autres endroits. Haha ! *Je suis mieux* !"

La phrase en gras signifie-t-elle "je vis mieux, je suis plus à l'aise que ceux qui n'ont pas la chance d'habiter Paris", "les conditions de vie dont je jouis à Paris sont meilleures que celles des habitants d'autres endroits", etc.,

ou plutôt "je suis supérieur aux gens qui habitent dans les autres endroits", "je suis meilleur qu'eux, etc." ?

Dans ce contexte, est-il possible d'utiliser "meilleur" à la place de "mieux" ?


----------



## Yendred

friasc said:


> Dans ce contexte, est-il possible d'utiliser "meilleur" à la place de "mieux" ?


Oui c'est bien ça. Dans ce contexte, c'est une façon familière de dire "_Je suis meilleur (qu'eux) / Je suis supérieur à eux_".


----------



## friasc

Merci Yendred. J'entends parfois des Français dire "mieux" là où j'aurais utilisé "meilleur":

Le nouveau Star Wars est mieux que les précédents, tu ne trouves pas ?
Il répète sans cesse que son ex était mieux parce qu'elle le comprenait.
Ça a été un match compliqué, mais je pense que sur l'ensemble du match, on était mieux qu'eux.

Cette substitution serait donc courante dans un registre de langue familier ? Y a-t-il une nuance de sens entre 'mieux' et 'meilleurs' dans les phrases ci-dessus ? Je précise que ma question ne porte pas sur l'éventuelle correction ou non de cette tournure, mais sur son usage.


----------



## Bezoard

Dans la première et la troisième phrases, "meilleur" conviendrait bien et je ne vois pas de différence de sens.
En revanche, dans la seconde, "meilleure" ne me semble pas convenir, car cela semblerait indiquer une qualité  morale (ou, vulgairement, une qualité  sexuelle) de son ex-épouse.


----------



## Maître Capello

friasc said:


> Le nouveau Star Wars est mieux que les précédents, tu ne trouves pas ?


Dans cet exemple, _mieux_ n'est pas plus familier que _meilleur_ ; pour ma part, je le trouve d'ailleurs préférable.

En revanche, _mieux_ est clairement familier dans les autres cas :

_Je suis mieux_ (familier) → _Je suis meilleur_ 
_On était mieux qu'eux_ (familier) → _On était meilleurs qu'eux_ 
_Son ex était mieux_ (familier) — Ici _meilleur_ ne convient pas, à moins de préciser dans quel domaine :
_Son ex était meilleure_  → _Il préférait son ex_ 
_Son ex était meilleure en affaires_


----------



## friasc

Merci MC. Si j'ai bien compris, dans la première des trois phrases que j'ai citées dans mon précédent message, "mieux" est utilisé comme adjectif et exprime une préférence esthétique vague ou générale. Si on précise les critères de ce jugement, "meilleur" sera-t-il alors préférable à "mieux" ?

Par exemple : "Visuellement, le nouveau Star Wars est meilleur que le précédent, mais celui-ci est meilleur sur la façon de narrer l'histoire"

En est-il de même avec "son ex était mieux" ?

Son ex était mieux (de manière générale, il préfère son ex)
Son ex était meilleure au tennis


----------



## Maître Capello

friasc said:


> Si j'ai bien compris, dans la première des trois phrases que j'ai citées dans mon précédent message, "mieux" est utilisé comme adjectif et exprime une préférence esthétique vague ou générale.


C'est bien un adjectif, mais la préférence n'est pas nécessairement esthétique. Pour un film, il peut ainsi être question du scénario, des dialogues, de la qualité de l'image, du jeu des acteurs, etc.



friasc said:


> Si on précise les critères de ce jugement, "meilleur" sera-t-il alors préférable à "mieux" ?


Non, je dirais également _mieux_.


----------

